# Photo Box



## opie (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi guys, built a photo box for under 10 bucks from an idea I found online, it works very well!  Just wanted to share with you in case someone was looking for an idea for one.  Let me know if you need the plans...


----------



## SonOfMartin (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd like more info.  Do you have a link to the original article or can you email plans?


----------



## Neal Addy (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't know if this is the same article that Opie is referring to but it's worth a look.

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html

Incidentally, this guy's blog is one of the best resources for lighting tips on the planet. Highly recommended for those who wanna "get serious" (and I mean _REALLY_ serious).


----------



## Neal Addy (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's another little tip I just ran across (also referenced by the Strobist).  Hadn't seen this one before.

http://www.lifeisaprayer.com/articles/photography/mini-macro-studio


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 1, 2009)

I made something similar to this last weekend.  I used t-shirt material (from some wiping cloths I got at Lowes) instead of tissue paper, but same basic principle.  I want to work on the lighting some more as I think the light is a bit too soft and doesn't show off that hard fought CA finish.  I lit the subject from above and from the right.  What do you all think?  Any suggestions to bring out the finish without introducing too many shadows?


----------



## opie (Dec 1, 2009)

*link/materials photo box*

Hi again, I used Muslin fabric (Wally World was about 1.76 for square yd. which left me with much left ove).  The article speaks of using tissue paper but that is too weak.  Other sites advise to use the Muslin fabric.  Also, use velcro on the top back of poster board so you can easily change out the colors for the background..  I bought a new 14x14x14 box over in shipping/business supplies there too.  Dave

I had a few request for the way I did not mine and here is my response so you won't have to wait for a reply to get started,,,have a good evening...

Hi There,

Sorry for the late reply...have not been back on in a few days.  I left a link on the original post that should help.

I bought a 14x14x14 box and some Muslin fabric from Walmart.  The was flat and easy to mark and cut on.  Cut the squares out with an exacto or box knife.  Cut the top and bottom flap off.  Keeping the right and left sides provides blinders for the camera not to be disturbed by the light on either side.  Also, I didn't cut out the bottom because I can't foresee taking pics outside like that.   It was first time in my life I have requested fabric at the fabric counter in Walmart or anywhere, lol.  I bought one square yard.

Get your square out and measure in 1-3/4" or so from outside edge toward the inside of the box on three sides (check my picture out on the post).  You should have a square hole on the top, right and left side.  Tape the back (bottom) up now  I laid the fabric down over square holes and used my square again on top of the Muslin fabric about an inch from the opening and marked it with a pen.  I cut three of them and then taped them on using 1-1/2" to 2" masking tape to tape.  I taped the cardboard on the top of the inside back of the box.  You could use velcro so it would be easy to change out the backgrounds more easily.

I bought two (I would buy three if you are able) metal reflector lights in the auto section.  Next, I bought a 4-pack of 100 watt full spectrum light bulbs (GE Reveals were the ones I bought).

I set my HP digital (r717, which is an older not so super digital) to flash, macro and 4mb and placed the camera pretty much inside the entrance of the box without using zoom and took the picture.  It is obvious I only have a lights shining on the top and right.  I will be getting a third one set up on it. 

I hope this helps....sorry for the long wind....happy turning and pic taking....
Dave 

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html


----------

